# Magazine Ban



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

It looks like the Dems are going to attempt to introduce federal legislation to bring back the Magazine cap/ban. I doubt this will go anywhere, yet they persist.
Democrats Introduce Bill To Bring Back Federal Magazine Ban | Truth Revolt


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

As long as you try to talk, reason or compromise liberals never stop going for absolute control over the life, liberty and happiness of others. Time to write letters and have the NRA, GOA and NAGR go to work.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

90% of Americans support this? I don't think so.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

The good thing is that these radical bills are brought forth only by a few Dems who live in safe districts.

Most Dems have to be concerned about reelection and thus will not support those radical bills.

Things are getting better.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Ban democrats!

in other news, Magpul now has 50 round drum mags for the AR


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

90%? he pulled that number out of his ass. It will never get out to the floor for a vote.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The gilded pen in 5 4 3 2....


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

What are they smoking and why are they not sharing!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

This is exactly why I have many, many such items. Do any of you have Valmet Polymer AK47 magazines?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

The Democrats have this in the party platform and have had it there since the last ban sunsetted in 2004. That's the party position.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> This is exactly why I have many, many such items. Do any of you have Valmet Polymer AK47 magazines?


No but I have a bunch of circle 10's


----------

